# Spanish MH owners ITV info



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Just got back from the ITV (MOT)station with a pass on the van .However the main tester there picked me up on the after market Blind Spot Mirror and said it was not allowed but he didnt have a problem with it so let it go .I had these mirrors on the last ITV no problem he blamed it on the new goverments law.
Apparently only driving schools are allowed to have them fitted.Yes I know the campershops sell them and you can get them from the Chino Bazzars for about 4€ but that doesnt mean you can legally fit them..Its a load of toosh so to save problems if you have them take them off before visiting the ITV station and refit after.
He also said the Goverment was looking onto reversing cameras..it would seem that any after market items need to be added to the log book specificaton all at a cost. 
He also checked the tyres, he said to make sure they are not normal van tyres.
Fortunetly he never mentioned the sat dish may be thats for next time.
So watch this space who knows what else they can come up with in 2 years time ..next ITV

Brian


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks but for info nothing and I mean nothing can be fitted extra to the standard van without it going on the log book. And as you said at a cost


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

hogan said:


> Thanks but for info nothing and I mean nothing can be fitted extra to the standard van without it going on the log book. And as you said at a cost


...and for anyone watching or interested that goes for Italy too; in fact most EU countries. 
saluti,
eddied


----------

